# Sonic (Not the Hedgehog)



## wrestlingguy (Jul 30, 2010)

This past year, NJ has been hit with the opening of a bunch of Sonic locations.

I'm no stranger to Sonic, I tried my first one about 10 years ago when I visited Joy in Little Rock.

I thought it might be a good time to have all of you Sonic veterans post about your favorite Sonic menu items. My latest favorite is the new foot long quarter pound Coney (hot dog with chili and melted cheese). It's plumper.........and that can't be bad.







*Props to Sonic for their limeades too!*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 30, 2010)

The sonic near me is of questionable quality and the servers never give back exact change. About the only thing they don't manage to screw up is the ocean water.

The ones I've visited in FL, MS and SC were all great.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 31, 2010)

I've always taken Sonic for granted. Since it started in Oklahoma, they are everywhere down here.

I love their cheese tots. I absolutely love them. I also like the super sonic cheeseburger, foot long cheese coney and their breakfast burritos are really good.

The mozz sticks and the jalapeno poppers are good. For dessert their reeses blast is yummy and the strawberry sundae isn't bad!

Of course, the drinks are the most popular and happy hour is the greatest.

I normally get one of the following:

Cranberry diet sprite
Strawberry Limeaid
Cherry Limeaid
Cherry Dr. Pepper

The list goes on and on


----------



## SBQT73 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Sonic food but I LOVE their drinks. Diet Cherry Limeaid is my favorite!


----------



## deepreflection (Jul 31, 2010)

If you haven't tried it, add Watermelon to your favorite drink there. It goes best with neutral or citrus like a sprite zero (since they don't have 7up) or add it to a cream slush order. Summertime refreshment without having to squeeze a watermelon 

I am about ---> <--- that close to saying I don't like Sonic because of their food. We have an In n Out and who doesn't love a little In n Out? There's a 5 Guys about 18 minutes from my doorstep. We have a Habit Burger where I work. Hell Mc Donalds sometimes even sounds better, I like the bacon egg and cheese biscuit over Sonic's Breakfast fare.


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 31, 2010)

The first Sonic in Connecticut opened about ten days ago. I thought I would see how they are doing. Drove up, and there is this massive staging area, where cars are lined up to get in. I drive up and ask the parking lot attendant where I go if I just want to go inside. He has me park a long way from the building (two short city blocks away) I do so and walk up to find there is no inside restaurant. Your choices are drive through, car hop stalls, or patio-where you have to wait in line for a kiosk, make an order at the kiosk, pay the machine, and wait for a carhop to come out and try to find you. 

I've been to other Sonics where you had the option of going to a counter and sitting down inside. 

This was maddening and the food is not that good. I'm not going back until the hoopla dies down. This reminds me of Krispy Kreme's entry into the market. It was doing amazing business in the beginning but now there are only a couple left.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 31, 2010)

Our Sonic here (same as Wild Zero's) opened over a year ago (or just about... maybe a year in August?) and it's always busy. It was insanely packed all the time for about 3 months, lines down the highway - but now it's just normal busy, but you can actually pull in and get a stall to order, etc. 


Our Sonic is still working stuff out - I really think it's just because a lot of the food is not New England regional fare for fast food, and the cooks/servers still just don't "get it". I wish they'd send them all to a Sonic in Texas or something to figure it out. 

Anyway, my Sonic faves are tots!!! corn dogs, and the drinks... I'm an orange slush girl primarily, but I'm always open to shakes and stuff... yum!!!!


----------



## Ash (Jul 31, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Our Sonic here (same as Wild Zero's)..



Noticed that, too. I think they'll work it out, but yeah, it's a little disappointing. PLUS, last time we went there they didn't have any chili. Sonic without chili should never, ever happen. 

Anyway, my Sonic favorites are the tots (I'll second AM's !!!!), cherry limeade, and the corndogs. Mmmmm.

ETA: Remember that time when we didn't secretly leave in the middle of a bash to wait in line for hours when Sonic first opened?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been eating at Sonic since I was a kid - they've just always been the "go-to" for a quick, cheap bite or cool drink for me. Since some of them are independently-owned franchises, the quality can vary from the company-owned places, and I've found the independent locations to be not as good. 

I've always hated their burgers, but their chicken club toaster is yummy, love the breakfast burrito, the popcorn chicken and their tots. The frito chili wrap on the 99 cent menu is also very good, and of course, the coneys are awesome. 

I've never found a cherry limeade as good at theirs. I could drink them every day and not get tired of them. Their tea is good, too, and I love their "Blast" shakes - I always get mine with M&Ms.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 31, 2010)

Ashley said:


> ETA: Remember that time when we didn't secretly leave in the middle of a bash to wait in line for hours when Sonic first opened?



Remember how we didn't have about 5 videos documenting our insane trip and almost 3 hour trip (including over 2 hours of waiting in a line that was probably not even 1000 feet long?) that got lost. Remember all the singing along at the top of our lungs in the car?

I'm so glad we never made that trip.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 31, 2010)

the best part about the great sonicopalypse on rt 1 was saying f it and going to a virtually empty Kelly's.

I do like how sonic's onion rings have a slightly sweet fried dough flavor.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I've eaten at Sonic once in the central Cali valley and wasn't impressed by their burger. I'm kind of a burger connoiseur, so it takes a lot to impress me. I also didn't like the fact that there was no place inside to eat. We either had to eat at their seats outside, or in the car, which I don't like to do. I keep a clean car, so I generally don't eat food in it, especially something as messy as a burger. Now, I didn't try any of Sonic's drinks (aside from a diet cola) or the cheese poppers which, I will admit, look delicious in their commercials which air frequently on local LA tv, which is weird since there aren't any Sonics in LA. If I get the chance to eat at Sonic again, I'll have to try something other than the burger, but if they want me to eat in the car, I doubt I'll be frequenting their establishment again.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 1, 2010)

Their Cream Slushes are the absolute best.

Vanilla ice cream + slushy mix = major deliciousness.

The food isn't the greatest, just your average, run of the mill fast food. But, the drinks are amazing. I've never had a drink at Sonic that I didn't absolutely love.  Slushes, ice cream, cream slushes, milkshakes, Sonic blasts...*drools*


----------



## JeanC (Aug 1, 2010)

We've had Sonics in Spokane for a couple of years now, but didn't get a chance to eat at one until one opened in Post Falls last year.

YUM!!!! The burgers we had were delish and the tots were to die for. I have had their shakes once, when we drove by one in Portland and wanted one. I had their hot fudge malted and that was simply orgasmic.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 1, 2010)

I didn't care for the burgers and the coney dog is a flavorless disappointment. Overall, the food menu is not something I would go out for. 
Not to fear, the drink menu is great! (As others have said) The slushes, chillers and shakes are terrific! (especially now that that the hot season is here. I love happy hour/s!) 
It's also nice that since I live in Los Angeles, I don't have to drive too far to visit my local Los Angeles Sonic drive-in to enjoy their cool treats.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

vardon_grip said:


> It's also nice that since I live in Los Angeles, I don't have to drive too far to visit my local Los Angeles Sonic drive-in to enjoy their cool treats.



Where are you in LA that there's a Sonic? The only Sonics I know of are in OC.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 2, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Where are you in LA that there's a Sonic? The only Sonics I know of are in OC.



The one in Duarte isn't too far. They just opened it up within the past 6 months or so.

I am a huge fan of their Diet Coke or Diet Dr Pepper slushes. When I have to take a long road trip, I will always pick one up if I'm heading that direction out of town. I like their grilled cheeses (which are only like a buck), but was not a fan of their cheese tots (which is shocking because carbs and cheese is like my favorite combo EVER).

Crushed ice in drinks makes everything better.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

...Um...where's Duarte?

Yeah, I like the idea of a Coke slushie. The Islands restaurant near me makes this thing called a 'Cola Lime Ice,' which is, essentially a finely crushed cola slushie with lime flavoring. DEEE-lishus.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 2, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> ...Um...where's Duarte?
> 
> Yeah, I like the idea of a Coke slushie. The Islands restaurant near me makes this thing called a 'Cola Lime Ice,' which is, essentially a finely crushed cola slushie with lime flavoring. DEEE-lishus.



I'm assuming your question is more of a statement than a question. But if it is a question, Google will point the way...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 2, 2010)

The drinks are about all I can recommend.

We've got this thing called "Culver's" here in the center of the US (all the way down to Texas, supposedly) where you can get a passable (and I stress "passable") bacon double cheese-burger (Note: they call it a "butter burger" because the bun is grilled in butter), deep fried cheese curds (mozzarella and cheddar), and a 1500 calorie thing made with custard and fruit called a "Concrete Mixer". You can expend a day's worth of calories just by parking in the lot.

Meanwhile I got all excited when Sonic appeared on my block. I had a tasteless hamburger, weirdly sweet onion rings, and a killer cherry cola. Never went there again. Judging from the lack of cars in the lot post launch I am guessing most of the locals feel the same.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll give Sonic this much, their big lot is a great place to have meets on off hours if you're a member of a car enthusiast forum.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 2, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> The one in Duarte isn't too far. They just opened it up within the past 6 months or so.
> 
> I am a huge fan of their Diet Coke or Diet Dr Pepper slushes. When I have to take a long road trip, I will always pick one up if I'm heading that direction out of town. I like their grilled cheeses (which are only like a buck), but was not a fan of their cheese tots (which is shocking because carbs and cheese is like my favorite combo EVER).
> 
> Crushed ice in drinks makes everything better.



You know that the slush mix isn't sugar free right? I'm sure they told you, but I had to find out the hard way one day!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 2, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> You know that the slush mix isn't sugar free right? I'm sure they told you, but I had to find out the hard way one day!



They told me.  I'm just used to the taste of Diet Coke. Thanks!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 2, 2010)

Frickin' stoked because apparently they opened a Sonic in Wilmington and I might be Mass-bound next week and I'm gonna carpool with a friend who I'd have to drop off in Wilmington and like I said I heard they opened a Sonic in Wilmington and SOMEONE IS EXCITED CAN YOU TELL IT'S ME?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I'm assuming your question is more of a statement than a question. But if it is a question, Google will point the way...



No, I really don't know where Duarte is. ...But, yeah, I guess it is kind of a statement because I know pretty much all of LA, and if I don't know where Duarte is, that would indicate that it's _not_ in LA.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I'll give Sonic this much, their big lot is a great place to have meets on off hours if you're a member of a car enthusiast forum.



They do that a lot in LA at the Bob's Big Boy.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 2, 2010)

Duarte-Confounding people and attitudes since 1957


Duarte (English pronunciation: /&#712;dw&#596;rti&#720;/ or /du&#720;&#712;&#596;rte&#618;/, from Spanish /&#712;dwa&#638;te/) is a city in Los Angeles County, California, United States. As of the 2000 census, the city population was 21,486.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just because it's in LA county doesn't mean I consider it to be in LA proper. Way out there in the San Gabriel Valley, next to Monrovia? I don't really think of that as LA.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 2, 2010)

I recently relocated from Iowa, where Sonic was never far away. I am now in BFE Ohio.....and no Sonic!! 

Ohhhhh Sonic how I miss you!!


My favorite would have to be the Toaster Sandwich and Chili Cheese Tots with a Cherry Limeade with extra cherry flavoring!!


----------



## Indy (Aug 4, 2010)

Our Sonic closed for the winter and never reopened so it's been a summer without fresh lemon slush, I also miss their tots. I had been known to buy a sandwich somewhere else and go there just for a drink and tots to finish my meal!


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2010)

My faves are...
Peanutbutter shake
chili pie
and chicken caesar wrap


----------



## Paquito (Aug 4, 2010)

The food is completely average, but if I want a drink, it's the first place I go.

Their smoothies are incredible.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 5, 2010)

Sonic = meh

Wasn't impressed at all with any of it. Wasn't terrible, just meh. I don't thing anyone else here is all that impressed anymore, the place is usually empty when I go by unless it's happy hour. I guess there are a lot of devotees to the drinks, but I wasn't thrilled. Not enough of them in a sugar-free or low sugar option


----------



## Mishty (Sep 4, 2010)

JoyJoy said:


> I've been eating at Sonic since I was a kid - they've just always been the "go-to" for a quick, cheap bite or cool drink for me. Since some of them are independently-owned franchises, the quality can vary from the company-owned places, and I've found the independent locations to be not as good.
> 
> I've always hated their burgers, but their chicken club toaster is yummy, love the breakfast burrito, the popcorn chicken and their tots. The frito chili wrap on the 99 cent menu is also very good, and of course, the coneys are awesome.
> 
> I've never found a cherry limeade as good at theirs. I could drink them every day and not get tired of them. Their tea is good, too, and I love their "Blast" shakes - I always get mine with M&Ms.



Sonic is a Southern thing really. I have eaten at a number of Sonics all over this great nation, and I haven't found one above the Mason-Dixon Line that can make a proper coney and rings. 

I'm not a Sonic burger fan because since I was 8 they have the 5 for 5 at 5 on Monday, and by god we ate 'em every Monday.(#2 and #3s) Never failed. But when I do want a Sonic burger I get it plain. Meat and bun. The bun is buttered and toasted and adds just enough flavor to make the thin dry beef patty good.

I *love* a foot-long chilli cheese coney extra mustard and onions & and extreme tater tots (Shredded cheese,chilli,onions,ranch dressing(some sonics put sour cream),jalapenos on top of about a pound of tater tots.) Yes sir. :eat2:

Their slaw dogs and onion rings make my giant 44 oz cherry root beer weep.

Sometimes I get a grilled chicken wrap and motz sticks. Goes great with a real fruit slush lemonberry add cherry.

Dessert. Hot fudge sundae or a banana split.


----------



## blue_eyes (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok I grew up on Sonic and still love it.

Old Sonic menu - their Taco Salad was sooooo yummy but no longer have it and the hot fudge cake which they have removed as well

New Sonic menu - chili cheese fries or tots, frito chili pie, I get the footlong chili cheese coney without the hot dog (I know I'm weird), Sonic burger with mustard (sometimes I add chili and cheese), their $1 chicken strip sandwich is good too, the chili cheese frito wrap, any of the drinks or desserts lol

yes I think I like their chili a lil too much lol


----------



## Mishty (Sep 21, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> Ok I grew up on Sonic and still love it.
> 
> Old Sonic menu - their Taco Salad was sooooo yummy but no longer have it and the hot fudge cake which they have removed as well
> 
> ...



Frito chili cheese wrap _ADD_ bacon. try it. really. :eat2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooh, ooh, I love their bacon cheeseburger toaster... and their cheese tots! And their slushes!

... I was kinda hoping you were talking about Sonic the Hedgehog though.


----------



## blue_eyes (Sep 22, 2010)

What about hte BLT on Texas Toast and their Grilled Cheese


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> What about hte BLT on Texas Toast and their Grilled Cheese



Grilled Cheese and cheese tots = CHEEESY HEAVEN 


Remember the Grilled Ham-n-Cheese though, mmmm :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I already answered this thread....

foot long chili cheese coney...


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I think I already answered this thread....
> 
> foot long chili cheese coney...



extra onions and mustard!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> extra onions and mustard!!!



Gah... I can't rep Mishty! Why does this always happen to me?!?!


----------



## lalatx (Sep 22, 2010)

Been going to Sonic since I was a kid. 
We used to go every Halloween for 50 cent corny dogs when I was a kid. 
Now I really just go there for the drinks. I love crushed ice so I usually just get a cherry coke or a root beer. The sonic blasts and root beer floats are good to. 
Food wise meh its a bit to greasy for my tastes. I like there grilled chicken toasters, chili cheese tots, chicken strips and that's really about it.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Been going to Sonic since I was a kid.
> We used to go every Halloween for 50 cent corny dogs when I was a kid.
> Now I really just go there for the drinks. I love crushed ice so I usually just get a cherry coke or a root beer. The sonic blasts and root beer floats are good to.
> Food wise meh its a bit to greasy for my tastes. I like there grilled chicken toasters, chili cheese tots, chicken strips and that's really about it.




In my town they sale 5,10,20 pound bags of ice at Sonic 

Oh and a Route44 cherry rootbeer makes my day!
and HAPPY HOUR! mmm :bow:


----------



## blue_eyes (Sep 22, 2010)

Sonics around here too sell their ice - its wonderful


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 22, 2010)

I am not really into Sonic's food. Though I love their chicken sandwiches. Now their drinks and shakes are another thing. My fav has to be a half caramel and vanilla shake. yummm. Or Mocha java chiller. or cherry coke route 44.....I could go on and on. :eat2:


----------



## lalatx (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> In my town they sale 5,10,20 pound bags of ice at Sonic
> 
> Oh and a Route44 cherry rootbeer makes my day!
> and HAPPY HOUR! mmm :bow:





blue_eyes said:


> Sonics around here too sell their ice - its wonderful



They do not sell their ice here. This makes me sad  ... Seriously I love crushed ice.


----------



## J34 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sonic has a very varied and great drinks menu. However when it comes to things like burgers they really disappoint. 

Interesting how on the container that held the tots it said "Two tater-tots are better than one". Which was true since we ordered 2 and only got one, fortunately enough we got our missing tots


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

Sonic burgers are passable, but nothing special. Their ice cream is a disappointment, though I do like a sonic blast now and then. The drinks are what make the place. I get unsweetened iced tea with peach flavoring, and the peach flavoring is unsweetened as well. I love to get a Route 44 size unsweetened peach iced tea and add Splenda to it. YUM! That's an all day drink for me.

In the Mobile area, the Sonics don't carry cheddar peppers. Can you believe that shit?


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a Sonic commercial yesterday about new "loaded burgers" they're adding to the menu this month. I've always hated their burgers for being flat and boring, but these might be worth a try. They also touted their "new and improved" footlong coney....although it was great as it was, so I'm curious to see how they've improved it. 

It seems they're really making a big push to improve the "customer experience", too. I stopped off for a drink a few days ago, and the car hops were all introducing themselves by name and stating if we needed anything to push the button and ask for them specifically. Of course, that's also a good way for them to up their tips, too. 

http://www.burgerbusiness.com/?p=4705


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

JoyJoy said:


> I saw a Sonic commercial yesterday about new "loaded burgers" they're adding to the menu this month. I've always hated their burgers for being flat and boring, but these might be worth a try. They also touted their "new and improved" footlong coney....although it was great as it was, so I'm curious to see how they've improved it.
> 
> It seems they're really making a big push to improve the "customer experience", too. I stopped off for a drink a few days ago, and the car hops were all introducing themselves by name and stating if we needed anything to push the button and ask for them specifically. Of course, that's also a good way for them to up their tips, too.
> 
> http://www.burgerbusiness.com/?p=4705



Yeah the new footlong is just fatter and juicer, so good.
The burgers, I haven't tried yet though, I'm excited, they look amazing!

Now about the Sonic Whores(it's a term of endearment,trust me. I have a few students and family members that car hop, it's a coming of age thing in these parts to be a Sonic girl, cause they make hella good tips for 14 year olds lol) I love each and every girl that hops in my town, but I have pity for the few on skates, I live in fear they'll fall or drop the food, I can't even eat for watching the little urchins. )

Btw, sonic cards are the BEST card stuffer ever invented... :happy:


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 11, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> This past year, NJ has been hit with the opening of a bunch of Sonic locations.
> 
> I'm no stranger to Sonic, I tried my first one about 10 years ago when I visited Joy in Little Rock.
> 
> ...



.....................I LOVE ME A CHILI CHEESE CONEY .. WITH CHILI CHEESE TOTS... AND A COCONUT CREAM PIE SHAKE.......NOM NOM... sorry lol got excited... yeah my boyfriend gets them for me he pretty much knows what i get everytime ....and the frito chili pie is good too..... ALSO IF YOU ARE A CHEESE STICK FAN BUT DONT LIKE SONICS.... YOUR HAVE TO TRY ARBYS.... THEY ARE SOOOOOOO GOOOOOODD


----------



## lucidbliss (Oct 11, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Sonic is a Southern thing really. I have eaten at a number of Sonics all over this great nation, and I haven't found one above the Mason-Dixon Line that can make a proper coney and rings.
> 
> I'm not a Sonic burger fan because since I was 8 they have the 5 for 5 at 5 on Monday, and by god we ate 'em every Monday.(#2 and #3s) Never failed. But when I do want a Sonic burger I get it plain. Meat and bun. The bun is buttered and toasted and adds just enough flavor to make the thin dry beef patty good.
> 
> ...


......


and also about the rings.... the batter is the powder they use for there soft serve..... thats why they are sweet.... so in case anyone wanted to know


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva (Oct 15, 2010)

I LOVE Sonic. Especially the drinks and the extra long cheese coney. Since moving to Cali from TX where there is a Sonic on every corner, I miss it! The closest one to me is 45 mins away!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 17, 2010)

Their commercials constantly taunt me with their tasty looking food but I have yet to eat at one as they don't seem to exist around here

Dennis


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 20, 2010)

I finally had Sonic tonight after waiting for what seems like forever for one to open up close to me. After all the build up and all the hype I have to say that I was disappointed.  The service was ridiculous, but that had nothing to do with the food. I did like my Cherry Limeade though and I'm willing to give them another chance. Maybe next time the food will be better.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't bet the farm on that, JerseyGirl. With a few exceptions, the food at Sonic is mediocre. The footlong dog is darn tasty, though. What really makes Sonic worth going to is their drinks. I love their flavored iced teas. :eat2:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Don't bet the farm on that, JerseyGirl. With a few exceptions, the food at Sonic is mediocre. The footlong dog is darn tasty, though. What really makes Sonic worth going to is their drinks. I love their flavored iced teas. :eat2:



The only thing that got me really excited were all the drink options. Limeades, shakes, slushies, etc. Even a Root Beer float. So many flavors and options. Those are what I will go back for. :eat2:


----------



## b0nnie (Oct 22, 2010)

I love Sonic :eat1: I usually get a supersonic cheeseburger, fries, and a chocolate-banana milkshake...YUMMMY


----------



## Mishty (Nov 1, 2010)

It's new, and improved:


> Sonic's new and improved Footlong Quarter Pound Coney, introduced in the summer, may have been touted for its "bigger than ever" size and flavor, but that was before the dog got a Tex-Mex makeover.
> 
> The chain's new Tex-Mex Footlong Quarter Pound Coney is covered in chili and cheese and topped with Fritos corn chips, Jalapenos, onions and a zesty chipotle sauce.





With tots for $3.99. 

View attachment doggie.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 1, 2010)

Mishty said:


> It's new, and improved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yummy...:eat2::eat1:


----------



## toni (Dec 19, 2010)

Mishty said:


> It's new, and improved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the tex mex coney tonight. OMG OMG OMG...it is amazing. I think they even stepped up the quality of the hotdog. 

I see many more of these in my future.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2010)

I live about 1.5 miles away from a Sonic. 

Best things:
BLT toaster sandwiches for breakfast. I mean the actual BLT and not the one that has it on top of a big hamburger. Their bacon is cooked to perfection :eat2:

Peanut butter milkshake

Reeses cup sonic blast

Oh and their regular hamburgers with mayo ain't bad either :bow:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2010)

We had 3 and all were owned by the same person and all went out of business at the same time, and still sitting there waiting for the next owner. 

But I loved their hamburgers and corn dogs. The onion rings were pretty good too


----------



## riplee (Jan 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Don't bet the farm on that, JerseyGirl. With a few exceptions, the food at Sonic is mediocre. The footlong dog is darn tasty, though. What really makes Sonic worth going to is their drinks. I love their flavored iced teas. :eat2:



I'm a big fan of their lime slush with just a splash of the diet cherry syrup.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2011)

Sonic was having a special round here lately......BLT and tots for $2.99 :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 30, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sonic was having a special round here lately......BLT and tots for $2.99 :wubu:



We just got a Sonic nearby and I haven't been yet. How is the BLT? What's it like? I love love love a good BLT. But can't imagine a fast food version...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 30, 2011)

It might be more trouble to go to Sonic for a BLT than to make your own. Plus, of course, if you make your own you get to smell the bacon frying.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 30, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It might be more trouble to go to Sonic for a BLT than to make your own. Plus, of course, if you make your own you get to smell the bacon frying.



Dr. F, as much as I love bacon, I find it annoying to cook it. Such a mess. So, if I can get a good BLT at a drive through? :wubu:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 31, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Dr. F, as much as I love bacon, I find it annoying to cook it. Such a mess.


You know, I've been a vegetarian so long I _forgot_ how messy bacon is! My father (may he rest in peace) lived for nearly ten years on overcooked bacon and metamucil. He broiled his bacon, and he never cleaned out the broiler pan. And one day he forgot and went for a walk while he had bacon in the oven. Well, the insurance paid for new carpet, wallpaper, and paint to repair the smoke damage, but it really drove home how messy bacon can be.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so glad we don't have these in Canada. I would be in trouble.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 31, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> We just got a Sonic nearby and I haven't been yet. How is the BLT? What's it like? I love love love a good BLT. But can't imagine a fast food version...



I personally enjoy their BLT. It is on their Texas toast with of course, bacon, lettuce and tomato. However, if you are truly hungry, make sure you get a side or sides and/or one of their pretty dang good hotdogs. Also, I like to get their french toast sticks as dessert. So good.

And now I am sad because both of my Sonics are gone. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 31, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> We just got a Sonic nearby and I haven't been yet. How is the BLT? What's it like? I love love love a good BLT. But can't imagine a fast food version...





Dr. Feelgood said:


> It might be more trouble to go to Sonic for a BLT than to make your own. Plus, of course, if you make your own you get to smell the bacon frying.



I'm with SVS on this one......making it is messy and time consuming. Love it when the waitress on skates brings it to me 



D_A_Bunny said:


> I personally enjoy their BLT. It is on their Texas toast with of course, bacon, lettuce and tomato. However, if you are truly hungry, make sure you get a side or sides and/or one of their pretty dang good hotdogs. Also, I like to get their french toast sticks as dessert. So good.
> 
> And now I am sad because both of my Sonics are gone. Gone but not forgotten.



She is right- texas toast and good quality bacon- cooked crisp (exactly how I like it!) The tots are tasty, too, of course. 

I also like the Reese's cup Sonic ice cream blaster- it's heaven SVS- especially when you get to the bottom where all that chocolate and peanut butter has settled :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2011)

I just located one less than 30 miles from my house.....I must try this Sonic thing you speak of.....


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 1, 2011)

I love Sonic's foot long coney with chili, cheese and onions. 
they use to have a Fried ice cream blast ( a light caramel ice cream with sugaredf and cinnamoned little peices of tortillia) Some kind of wonderful!! I tried their toaster sandwich ( a patty melt) but the outside of the bread was just way too greasy for me..it dripped all over. The burgers are... ucky. Last year they had a blackberry ice tea that was so wonderful..a real thirst quencher..,makes me wish summer was here...good news is DH just called and is bringing me Sonic for lunch!! Long live my favorite FA!!:bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 1, 2011)

I just go for the rootbeer floats.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 1, 2011)

Sonic Slushes are really great!Great burgers also and the prices are not too bad either!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2011)

At this very moment I have in front of me, a foot long cheese coney, extra onions and mustard, an order of fried pickles and cheese sticks, a Route 44 cherry root beer, and a red velvet cheesecake blast for dessert. 

I'm also helping the bestie eat her extreme tots, and chili cheese onion rings....her Frito chili cheese wrap is looking kinda nice to..... :eat2:


Sonic staying open late = greatness.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I just located one less than 30 miles from my house.....I must try this Sonic thing you speak of.....



Have you made it there yet?



snuggletiger said:


> I just go for the rootbeer floats.



My bf loves those- definitely good at Sonic.


Has anyone ever tried the cheesecake bites?


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have you made it there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the freakin' snow is really cramping my style. I'll let you know as soon as I do though!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Has anyone ever tried the cheesecake bites?



I have and they were damn good. Just make sure that you take a tiny bite at first because they might be super hot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> No, the freakin' snow is really cramping my style. I'll let you know as soon as I do though!



Remember what I said about the Reeses Sonic Blaster 



D_A_Bunny said:


> I have and they were damn good. Just make sure that you take a tiny bite at first because they might be super hot.



Oh yeah that too hot stickiness can burn your tongue- good warning


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 5, 2011)

I buy their ice by the bag.

Sonic ice + your favorite beverage = a party in your glass


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Remember what I said about the Reeses Sonic Blaster
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah that too hot stickiness can burn your tongue- good warning


I'd love to try it but I'm spectacularly lactose intolerant but I'm REALLLLLLY dying to try the lime cherry thingys everyone talks about.


----------



## LivingCanvas (Feb 5, 2011)

Some rings and a strawberry lime-aid please! :happy:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd love to try it but I'm spectacularly lactose intolerant but I'm REALLLLLLY dying to try the lime cherry thingys everyone talks about.



You must try the cherry limeaid. Regular or I do the sugar free. So good.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 6, 2011)

Sonic cherry-lime + vodka = party in your mouth


----------



## riplee (Feb 8, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> Sonic cherry-lime + vodka = party in your mouth




Brilliant!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 27, 2011)

So, our sonics are now offering an assortment of hot dogs.

There's a Chicago dog, a New York Dog, an American Dog and a regular 6 inch coney.

I'm going to try that New York Dog. It looks awesome!

http://www.sonicdrivein.com/menu/viewSection.do?sectionId=52407


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 28, 2011)

i love Sonic,they have good food.there Ocean Water drink is and always will be my favirote.they have great Frito Pie's and Footlongs too.there burgers are good too,sometimes salty,but good for the most part.they have pretty good stuff on there menu.and the JavaChiller's mmm one of my favs.:eat2: and LMAO at the topic title (lol).i love Sonic the hedgehog though.XD


----------



## Mishty (Mar 1, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> So, our sonics are now offering an assortment of hot dogs.
> 
> There's a Chicago dog, a New York Dog, an American Dog and a regular 6 inch coney.
> 
> ...



Just ate one of each! The New York is INCREDIBLE! :eat2:
I don't think I like the Chicago tomato thing though....it was different, but not my bag.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Just ate one of each! The New York is INCREDIBLE! :eat2:
> I don't think I like the Chicago tomato thing though....it was different, but not my bag.



I wanted a NY dog today for lunch, but didn't get a break today. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> You must try the cherry limeaid. Regular or I do the sugar free. So good.



Didn't realize they had those sugar free- have to try one now


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL! I took this at a local Sonic earlier this afternoon. Taking bets on how long the sign stays up before somebody complains about the suggestiveness of it. 

Tracy


----------



## FredtheFA (Mar 14, 2011)

One of my buddies was telling me that the Chicago is pretty delicious.
i'm very tempted to go up there and order all the new ones. probly will this week.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried the Chicago dog this past week ... being from Chicago, I was pretty excited. Poppy seed bun, check! Pickle? Tomato? Check! CELERY SALT?! Check!!

Just TOO MUCH celery salt... ruined it. Bleh. Not impressed.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 15, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> LOL! I took this at a local Sonic earlier this afternoon. Taking bets on how long the sign stays up before somebody complains about the suggestiveness of it.
> 
> Tracy



We had this one for a while! Sometimes Sonic goes a little far with the innuendos lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

I like sonic. The food is ok to me, with occasional exceptional items. I really enjoy how sweet their onion rings are, the fact that they cake things in mustard instead of ketchup and mayo (YESSSSS! lol) and tore the drinks up when I used to drink soda. Cherry Limeade and Root Beer Floats foreverrrrr lol

Still enjoy the shakes and miss the Island Fire burger they had some time ago. Those were great.


----------



## toni (Mar 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> So, our sonics are now offering an assortment of hot dogs.
> 
> There's a Chicago dog, a New York Dog, an American Dog and a regular 6 inch coney.
> 
> ...



Did they get rid of the tex mex???? That was my favorite.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a total Sonic addict! I mostly get their SuperSonic Burger, love the tater tots, the popcorn chicken, the java chillers, the cream pie shakes, the corn dogs and the orange cream slushie. I pretty much go there once a day, somtimes twice... I think one of my belly fat rolls should have SONIC tattooed on them...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 18, 2011)

So...is the coconut cream pie milkshake gone? I had it once and loved it. Went to Sonic today and didn't see it on the menu. Not sure if I just missed it on there or if it really is gone.


----------

